# Name One Thing You Absolutely WON'T Do in Bed



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

smitty1977 said:


> Torai said:
> 
> 
> > Anything that involves injury, fear play, blood, scat, boogers, vomit, or sauerkraut.
> ...


I didn't include some things done in some BDSM play, opting instead of conventional sex, but the list I referred to in my initial post has some of those things as "hard limits."

Injury, fear play, blood and scat I knew about, since some people have fetishes for enemas then vomit doesn't surprise me (I suppose without checking that it could be categorized under "water sports"), but I was unaware of "boogers," and I have no interest in finding out.

Some interests are just bizarre. To each his or her own, I suppose, so long as I don't have have to anything to do with it.


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

Master Mind said:


> I didn't include some things done in some BDSM play, opting instead of conventional sex, but the list I referred to in my initial post has some of those things as "hard limits."
> 
> Injury, fear play, blood and scat I knew about, since some people have fetishes for enemas then vomit doesn't surprise me (I suppose without checking that it could be categorized under "water sports"), but I was unaware of "boogers," and I have no interest in finding out.
> 
> Some interests are just bizarre. To each his or her own, I suppose, so long as I don't have have to anything to do with it.


lol yeah exactly


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Rimming and someone putting a needle through my balls. Also I don't wanna be murdered.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Dirty sanchez 
*retches*


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Off the top of my head, these are my hard limits:

Cuckolding. I do not want to sit in a corner and watch some other guy fuck my girl. 

Breath play. I don't want to die and I don't want to have a potential murder charge on my hands if someone else dies.

Infantalism. Age play can be taboo and that's all good, but I'm not into the whole diaper stuff. 

Bestiality. I'm not into fucking animals or seeing people get fucked by animals. 

Furries. The whole thing gives me the creeps, and kind of freaks me out. Not gonna happen during sex. 

Sounding. DO NOT LOOK THIS UP. Just the thought of it makes my dick cry. 

Blood. If a little blood happens that's fine, but I wouldn't necessarily get off on it. 


Alot of things fall under the submissive category, but they're things I wouldn't want done to me, but wouldn't mind doing to someone else, like being spanked, being told what to do ect. so I'll just say submissive stuff in general is not gonna happen with me.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Giving it to him with a strap-on. Luckily for me, he wouldn't have that anyway.

Fucking, diapers. No way. Nothing with diapers. 

No poop.

No killing little animals. No hurting animals. No involvement with animals.

No excessive pain...like nailing my nipple to a board. Hell.No.

No baby or child role-playing.

No attempting gigantic object insertion.

I guess that covers it...nothing involving poop or equal, nothing that involves me pretending to have a dick, nothing involving children and babies, nothing involving animals, and nothing involving severe pain.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

I think it's already been noted but one thing I wouldn't really be overly keen to try out would be 'sounding' or urethral insertions...done to me anyway :laughing:, just sounds potentially horrendous, albeit I'd consider myself to be open to most things between consenting adults...just certain terribly painful things not so much. Breath play...well I can see some of the appeal given how apparently when oxygen is deprived the senses for the rest of the body would increase dramatically/some have said borderline hallucinogenic state...albeit I'd definitely want someone there just to reduce the risk of dying if it was to ever be tried to say the least. Some other things I can't see the appeal to but I could imagine with 'breath play' that the experience would certainly be potentially very powerful and I imagine addictive. Overall though anything too heinous/painful like urethral insertions hmm not so much and nothing but consenting adults overall obviously.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm surprised no chicks have said fisting.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Torai said:


> Anything that involves injury, fear play, blood, scat, boogers, vomit, or sauerkraut.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm happy to indulge.


Pretty much me.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Ace Face said:


> I'm surprised no chicks have said fisting.


Cinnamon83 mentioned an aversion to fisting (comment #12).


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Cinnamon83 mentioned an aversion to fisting (comment #12).


Ah, my bad


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> I'm surprised no chicks have said fisting.


Fisting is included in my "no attempting gigantic object insertion". 

I didn't particularly care for the feeling of babby human-being passing through my vagina, so fists and the like aren't for me.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Off the top of my head, these are my hard limits:
> 
> Cuckolding. I do not want to sit in a corner and watch some other guy fuck my girl.
> 
> ...


I Internet searched "furries", it's kinda bizarre but I can imagine the term was coined after getting it on with a team mascot, anyhow here's a short list of sexual perversions which includes furries.
The Most Disturbing Sexual Perversions | Cracked.com


----------



## Trenchary (Aug 25, 2014)

knittigan said:


> Rimming.


That's weird. I didn't know it was humanly possible not to be a fan.


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> Rimming and someone putting a needle through my balls. Also I don't wanna be murdered.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! oh that was good......

sorry, I just crossed you off my list of prospects.:wink:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess that I'd have a long list that could be reduced to no real or simulated bestiality, homosexuality, blood or feces. I'd have included urine but the jury is still out as to whether squirting fluid includes a percentage of urine.

What other consenting adults do is their own business, but those type things would turn me off.


----------



## DarthSkywalker (Jul 24, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I Internet searched "furries", it's kinda bizarre but I can imagine the term was coined after getting it on with a team mascot, anyhow here's a short list of sexual perversions which includes furries.
> The Most Disturbing Sexual Perversions | Cracked.com


Sex with puppets


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

DarthSkywalker said:


> Sex with puppets


Yeah I had to shake my head at the puppet-sex, but the trend of sexualizing human beings to desire robots is really creeping me out.
The Robot That Makes Virtual Sex Feel Real | Motherboard


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Toss sand on my bed ... Unless I am sleeping on the beach, I don't want sand in my bed >.<

Oh wait, were we talking about sex?
Hmmmm Well, I do want to try new things at the moment, but I would have to say no to anything that involves hurting anyone or anything (I suppose light pain between to consenting adults is fine, but nothing too heavy and no bestiality, because that is abuse to animals, imo), I would rather not do anything with pee, poop, or blood if at all possible (by blood, I mean no knife play and purposely drawing blood ... I would rather not be punched in the face where blood comes out either). Hmmm, I would not want to be called "useless" or have insults thrown at me, nor would I want to insult anyone either.


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Toss sand on my bed ... Unless I am sleeping on the beach, I don't want sand in my bed >.<
> 
> Oh wait, were we talking about sex?
> Hmmmm Well, I do want to try new things at the moment, but I would have to say no to anything that involves hurting anyone or anything (I suppose light pain between to consenting adults is fine, but nothing too heavy and no bestiality, because that is abuse to animals, imo), I would rather not do anything with pee, poop, or blood if at all possible (by blood, I mean no knife play and purposely drawing blood ... I would rather not be punched in the face where blood comes out either). Hmmm, I would not want to be called "useless" or have insults thrown at me, nor would I want to insult anyone either.


I don't want to be cut with a knife, punched in the face or have insults hurled at me during a time of being vulnerable with someone either. (nor any other time, really.) and i'm an INFP 9w1 too. Coincidence? I think not. ok maybe it is but just sayin.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Nothing.
Everything's cool except inserting huge objects and ripping me in half and causing me chronic life long health issues.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

cherybranchs said:


> I don't want to be cut with a knife, punched in the face or have insults hurled at me during a time of being vulnerable with someone either. (nor any other time, really.) and i'm an INFP 9w1 too. Coincidence? I think not. ok maybe it is but just sayin.


:shocked: You are right and I doubt that is a coincidence either!!!! I think this means that we would be very compatible together :wink:


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked: You are right and I doubt that is a coincidence either!!!! I think this means that we would be very compatible together :wink:


:laughing: INFP 9w1's Rule!! and they don't punch you in the face during sex!


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

cherybranchs said:


> :laughing: INFP 9w1's Rule!! and they don't punch you in the face during sex!


I think that is a good reach, no, THE BEST reason to sleep with someone ("because they won't punch me in the face" is a great reason to sleep with someone, I mean) :crazy:
I'm all on board for INFP 9w1s ruling


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Trenchary said:


> That's weird. I didn't know it was humanly possible not to be a fan.


Loll IKR! I don;t think Owen Wilson is that great of an actor overall, but I heard he went down on a girl's asshole for over two hours and that makes him a goddamn hero in my book.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Surprises. You better communicate and ask before hand or youre getting punched in the eye.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Gourmet anal.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Naukowiec said:


> Gourmet anal.


As opposed to cheap, greasy, fast and unhealthy anal?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Eat out an asshole. If I had to pick just one.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely nothing. 

(Just kidding. Tons of things. Too many to list, I'm sure.)


----------



## Mr.Venture (Dec 25, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> As opposed to cheap, greasy, fast and unhealthy anal?


T.G.I.A. Thank Goodness It's Anal ;-)

Puttin' aside the usual things that'll make a person *yurk!* in their mouths, I'm generally pretty sensitive 'bout power play stuff. If I think the kink has more to do 'bout degradin' or dehumanizin' another being, I'm gonna pick up my jeans an' get the hell out. I've discovered many a fine pleasure in the world, but I just don't wanna treat people like objects - an' I'll violently resist bein' treated the same.

I also probably wouldn't be interested in spendin' more than one night with a woman who has an exclusive kink. I like play an' creativity, an' I just can't see myself connecting with someone who needs a routine to get off. Found myself in a situation once with a girl who got off only from shopliftin' an' then havin' sex somewhere where she might get caught. Yeah, I know, you all see what kind of problems she had. Found out later she did that with every guy she was interested in. Sorry babe, that's a long trip down a dark road, an' I can't walk it with you.


----------



## Trenchary (Aug 25, 2014)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Loll IKR! I don;t think Owen Wilson is that great of an actor overall, but I heard he went down on a girl's asshole for over two hours and that makes him a goddamn hero in my book.


Don't forget about that 15$ handjob he gave Wes Anderson in a South Central Burger King parking lot


----------



## futilethewinds (Aug 25, 2014)

Anything non-consensual.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

devoid said:


> Eat out an asshole. If I had to pick just one.


I would have said this, under normal circumstances, but there's this one girl lately, and let's just say I've caught the "craving".

Otherwise, I'm fine with it being done to me, self-consciousness aside. ^^


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> As opposed to cheap, greasy, fast and unhealthy anal?


The cheap stuff in high horse packaging :ninja:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I would have said this, under normal circumstances, but there's this one girl lately, and let's just say I've caught the "craving".
> 
> Otherwise, I'm fine with it being done to me, self-consciousness aside. ^^


I cannot imagine, but as long as you're enjoying yourself...


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

foot fetishes....scat.....child.....animals....(my boyfriends asking for 3some with the bitch next door...the bitch down the street)...


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

Torai said:


> Anything that involves injury, fear play, blood, scat, boogers, vomit, or sauerkraut.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm happy to indulge.


Is no one else curious about the sauerkraut?? lol


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

TyTy said:


> Is no one else curious about the sauerkraut?? lol


Sauerkraut is yucky. Bleh! No need for curiousity, we already know .... I would never allow that stuff in my bed either :crazy: :tongue:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I hate sharing blankets.

Isn't it so much more comfy for each to have their own blanket when sharing a bed.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, if I try to consider everything that can be done in bed, I can probably think of a long list. There's obvious stuff like scat, etc. that is just gross. Knifeplay isn't gross in the same way, but god, no thanks lol. I also don't think I would have much tolerance for a guy who likes to call himself "daddy". I might tolerate some degrading names but the daddy/girl-stuff is an awfully off-putting dynamic to me.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Kink said:


> I also don't think I would have much tolerance for a guy who likes to call himself "daddy". I might tolerate some degrading names but the daddy/girl-stuff is an awfully off-putting dynamic to me.


There's a lot of gross stuff in this thread but that one has to be the winner for things-not-allowed-in-bed. On the flip side, I wouldn't tolerate any gal who insisted on being called mommy, sugar momma, or any variation on "mother".


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

My HELL NO list: anything involving waste matter/discharge, animals and huge insertions (fisting included!!!), diapers/fursuits [are you kidding me lol], cuckolding, received face slapping, being choked, dry sex, rape roleplay, receiving cuts/bruises/violence. I'd much rather being a top/dom/active playful switch but bratty sub ain't completely out of the picture. People who call them self daddy are ridiculous~!!

I LOVE surprises as long as we've established what stuff we're both into, communication is the key~ if you do mid sex something I don't want to do I'll stop you right there, force it and I'll ruin you. No really!! Spontaneity is super fun as long as things are 200% consensual!!


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

As seems pretty standard, nothing with vomit or boogers or poop. I'm not fingering or licking buttholes without protection of some sort... I would probably use anal toys for the right person, but I'm not personally into it and thankfully no one has asked yet. No daddy/mama/adult baby stuff. Also, I don't want to be slapped in the face. And obviously nothing where there's not definite consent all around. 

There are things I'd only consider for some people, mostly the riskier stuff. And I'd probably be unable to contain my laughter for some things, especially certain role playing scenarios, but it wouldn't stop me from trying.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

-Alpha- posting in the closed minded thread.


----------



## Villainous (Dec 31, 2012)

No poop? I'd be down for a blumpkin.

I'm pretty adventurous but I don't think I'd do any knife play that involved actual cutting and blood. Just would be too messy


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

No scat, no vomit, and no dry sex. I don't mind pain and blood, but there's a difference between being like, you know, fucked hard enough to hurt so good and being fucked bone dry. Like, dear god, stab yourself in the eye right now.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Torai said:


> Anything that involves injury, fear play, blood, scat, boogers, vomit, or sauerkraut.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm happy to indulge.


What do you rate as an injury? Minor pain can be fun, but I'm in agreement about avoiding fear play. Blood, urine, scat, boogers, vomit... ewwww Sauerkraut? Never heard of that. I've enjoyed licking off whiskey or scotch. Yum!



Derange At 170 said:


> I would try rollplay, but I'd probably irritate her with all my giggling and taking the rollplay just a tad bit too far by adding dinosaurs, and explosions and spies and wizzards and some Area 51 type of conspiracy until it's a hollywood blockbuster without any sex at all.


LOL! That's hilarious. I can just picture how badly that would go over!





Threesome with two men is a no go. I had a bisexual ex that wanted to try this. I tried to be open minded. I agreed to meeting the guy but the more I thought about it the more I realized I REALLY didn't want to do that. I can enjoy watching two hot guys going at it. Not sure why threesome with two women and one man is win but two men and one woman is just scary.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

pooping directly into another butthole


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd be down to try anything once that did not involve:
-Another Man
- Poop, Pus, or Vomit play
- Something that sounds painful
- Something that I am afraid of (No piercings)
- I'm ok with furry stuff, but I draw the line at fursuits


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> -Alpha- posting in the closed minded thread.


It's a bit close-minded to make your only post a condemnation of others' personal sexual preferences.

Why don't you tell us where _you_ draw the line?


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Dalton said:


> It's a bit close-minded to make your only post a condemnation of others' personal sexual preferences.
> 
> Why don't you tell us where _you_ draw the line?


It's a joke pertaining to the idea that many of the posts in the thread have expressed disinterest in sexual practices such as pedophilia, mutilation and death, humorously condemning the reservation of such practices as closed minded. 

I wouldn't take anything I say with any amount of seriousness. Most of the time I'm joking or making up arguments for no reason. Go about your thread.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> It's a joke pertaining to the idea that many of the posts in the thread have expressed disinterest in sexual practices such as pedophilia, mutilation and death, humorously condemning the reservation of such practices as closed minded.
> 
> I wouldn't take anything I say with any amount of seriousness. Most of the time I'm joking or making up arguments for no reason. Go about your thread.


Well, what I chose to take from your post is that you have no limits in bed. :tongue: Whether that's right or not.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Kink said:


> Well, what I chose to take from your post is that you have no limits in bed. :tongue: Whether that's right or not.


This sounds like a compliment. 

I'll take it that way.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Sleep


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> This sounds like a compliment.
> 
> I'll take it that way.


Sure. I'm not sure why tho.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> This sounds like a compliment.
> 
> I'll take it that way.


So you're okay with it if I decide to tie you up, inject petrol into your scrotum, shit in your mouth while I teabag your eyes, order you to beg while calling me mommy, shave your head and force you to eat your hair, make cuts in your back in the shape of a crucifix, put my....?

_Disclaimer: I am not willing to perform any of these actions. :sad:

_Basically, you just left the door of possibilities wiiiiide open. :laughing:


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Kink said:


> Sure. I'm not sure why tho.


You wanna do the following with me?



Dalton said:


> So you're okay with it if I decide to tie you up, inject petrol into your scrotum, shit in your mouth while I teabag your eyes, order you to beg while calling me mommy, shave your head and force you to eat your hair, make cuts in your back in the shape of a crucifix, put my....?
> 
> _Disclaimer: I am not willing to perform any of these actions. :sad:
> 
> _Basically, you just left the door of possibilities wiiiiide open. :laughing:


I cringed a little bit... In anticipation...


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

My ex had Dacryphilia... Not for me.


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

Paradox1987 said:


> I do not see the attraction in being slapped in the face during sex. I will be deeply unimpressed if you slap me in the face during sex.


And how about I slap you in the face while not having sex? That's ok, right? :3


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr. Meepers said:


> What if someone made you feel beautiful, special, and tried to make you so much happier until you cried tears of joy? Would you be opposed to be made to cry via that method?


Um...:blushed::blushed::blushed:No I suppose I wouldn't be.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Um...:blushed::blushed::blushed:No I suppose I wouldn't be.


Hmmm, I think I can now see why some people are into getting their partner to cry roud:


* *





P.S. In case you forgot, you are awesome and you are beautiful :wink: :kitteh:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I'm trying to remember if you're the same member who wrote that story of your sister doing something similar with her boyfriend, and being afraid to smell her breath.
> 
> Or something.
> 
> Lol.


Well, I don't have a sister.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Definitely... not... doing... scat.. ew. 
Or emetophilia oh god. :bored:


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

The Chameleon said:


> Definitely... not... doing... scat.. ew.
> Or emetophilia oh god. :bored:


Good D:
What are things you really wanna try out btw? :3


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> Good D:
> What are things you really wanna try out btw? :3


...you say first.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

The Chameleon said:


> ...you say first.


Making you squirt owo.
Also bondage and roleplay ;w;


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> Making you squirt owo.
> Also bondage and roleplay ;w;


Yes to all three :blushed:
I can't really think of any more ;x


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

The Chameleon said:


> Yes to all three :blushed:
> I can't really think of any more ;x


 Also I'd like to try some femdom if you're into that ;x


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Violence - choking, biting, hitting (other than spanking), degradation. That kind of thing.

Sex is all about pleasure. I don't want to make it about something else.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> Also I'd like to try some femdom if you're into that ;x


okay :3


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not ruling out scat because I appreciate all forms of jazz, and if she's into jazz, even better. ;D


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I'm not ruling out scat because I appreciate all forms of jazz, and if she's into jazz, even better. ;D


So you like the girl from Ipanema


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

smitty1977 said:


> So you like the girl from Ipanema


Definitely. I'd take a Trane for Miles just to see her.


----------



## alfred.greene (Jul 30, 2014)

If it doesn't involve train loads of intimacy, and connection to my partner, then not even a little bit.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

You can jizz on my face if you ask politely, but you may NOT shit, piss or puke on me,


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

what i wont do, is take no for an answer, when i ask girls if i can take a shit on them.. :kitteh:


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Also, if you're into yiffing, you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Eat, I don't want crumbs in my bed.


----------



## iHeartCats (Jun 19, 2014)

I won't eat soup in my bed, no matter how much you want me to.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I've eaten cereal on my bed and spilt some milk. What could be worse?


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

I've spilled milk in bed before. Then i thought 'is that milk or ......' ha ha!


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I've eaten cereal on my bed and spilt some milk. What could be worse?


It could have been coffee.... hot....


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

Nothing in my urethra!! Hearing about that just makes me cringe and do a little dance as if I had to pee. 

Scat is awful. Saw it in a video, insta-mood killer. 

I'm pretty open for things otherwise. I don't really wanna be on the masochist side of some dominatrix either.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

A few years ago I was randomly interested in what was going on in some metal drummer's life. Like, was he still playing in bands, if so, are they good? So I checked his Wiki page and saw that he had deceased. I followed the source of that claim, clicked on it and was welcomed by a video that started out with some woman jerking some dude's dick off. Alright, that's normal enough, then she pulled out this mini-vibrator and inserted it into his urethertha, thrusting like it ain't no thang. Quite aggressively so.

I don't foresee myself doing that.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

^ what AWFUL corner of the internet did you travel to!?


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Some more things that are permanently off the menu:

No snot play. Nasty. Snot is not sexy. 

No nipple play. (on me.) I have very sensitive nipples and I'd just be super ticklish and weird. Not very sexy at all. 

No bugs. Not just the crabs, but any kind of bugs.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> You can jizz on my face if you ask politely...


With all due respect, I will venture to inquire as to whether you are willing to receive the bestowal of jizz upon thine visage.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm against breakfast in bed.


----------



## Seranova (Mar 1, 2013)

Eat cookies in bed...too many crumbs.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I won't be tied down / trapped. I won't do the same to my lover.
I DO like a bit of roughness here and there and being held down for brief periods is a huge turn-on. But beyond that - I'm quintessentially ENFP and need my freedom baby. Can't deal with overt control.


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

A threesome, go out to have sex with random strangers (that still counts as in bed right? Lol), I also wouldn't have sex with after just a couple of days, not before I trust someone completely. If I trust someone I am willing to do anything except the above mentioned..
Oh and no fisting/squirting/sm and all that shit. That makes me feel sick.


----------



## calirogue (May 5, 2014)

These things are no-go: bodily substances (except ejaculate), knife play, breath play (just squeeze my throat a bit), religious/political, age play, rimming for anyone, clamps or urethra play for me, rape roleplay, personal name calling, ... I mostly want it conventional and a little rough.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

calirogue said:


> These things are no-go: bodily substances (except ejaculate), knife play, breath play (just squeeze my throat a bit), religious/political, age play, rimming for anyone, clamps or urethra play for me, rape roleplay, personal name calling, ... I mostly want it conventional and a little rough.


+1.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Enemas. Imagine having to clean that up.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

The limit? Saying “Good night!“ or a functional equivalent that hinders the bedmate(s) from playing or talking until sunrise.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Polyamory


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

Going down on a girl. Feel like an asshole cause I still make them give me head.


Also rape a dog.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Vegetables said:


> I had a girl back when I was 19 want to stick the end of her sunglasses in my urethra, that's the only thing I've ever refused to try though. I'm pretty much down for whatever though except sleeping with a man or giving/receiving pain.


Would you believe there was a guy I went out with who had these special (medical) instruments specifically made for the urethra and he wanted to try them out on me. I actually let him, but it was freakin' scary.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Eudaimonia said:


> Would you believe there was a guy I went out with who had these special (medical) instruments specifically made for the urethra and he wanted to try them out on me. I actually let him, but it was freakin' scary.


:shocked:


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

mimesis said:


> :shocked:


This is that film where the woman of interest to the gyn-twins had two or three uteri (or uteruses if we want to sound less pretentious) right? Tad bit twisted there. What have you been watching late at night my dear Mimesis? It will leave scars on your mind if you aren't careful. 

:wink:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Eudaimonia said:


> This is that film where the woman of interest to the gyn-twins had two or three uteri (or uteruses if we want to sound less pretentious) right? Tad bit twisted there. What have you been watching late at night my dear Mimesis? It will leave scars on your mind if you aren't careful.
> 
> :wink:


I know


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Scat or expecting me to go domme. Can't do it. Now, if you want to dom...I"m not much of a masochist, but let's do this. Preferences are a bit of roughness with me, no ropes/clamps/whatever, just use force and avoid extraneous pain, but mostly vanilla. ^^


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

toe sucking

rimming 

asphyxiation

anything involving food



everything else is cool


----------



## Vegetables (Jun 22, 2014)

Eudaimonia said:


> Would you believe there was a guy I went out with who had these special (medical) instruments specifically made for the urethra and he wanted to try them out on me. I actually let him, but it was freakin' scary.


It was in the name of love though right? And also, hopefully, in the name of a subsequent breakup?


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Butt sex, unless it's a particularly small tentacle with attachments or something along those lines. Then again, I guess I wouldn't be IN bed for that sort of thing, probably suspended above the bed. That doesn't really count then, I apologize.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

rim jobs. Absolutely no analingus. Giving or receiving.


----------



## mysterie (Jul 16, 2014)

no cuffing me to the bedposts... too many murders in movies <cough, chuckie, chough> by succubus psychopaths for me to be comfortable powerless


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The use of explosives, firearms, sharp objects, and anything I would normally use a toilet for.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Vegetables said:


> It was in the name of love though right? And also, hopefully, in the name of a subsequent breakup?


It was in the name of experimentation and it was never love. He and I parted ways amicably and we still talk from time to time. Would you believe that I threw him an after wedding party for him and his wife after they got married which was about 5 yrs after he and I dated.

Nothing wrong with trying something new if only for the novelty of it as long as one can be sensible about it. I trusted him. But it was still a little nerve wracking to let go and relax and allow someone to do that to your body.

The larger instruments were actually less painful since they weren't as poky and sharp if you see what I mean.


----------



## asperger (Dec 22, 2014)

Can't find out anything... but definitely found some inspiration here


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

I read the title and couldn't think of anything. Less than 2 pages in, I have a few. Or at least a lot of, "well, yea, I guess, but what if, ehhh..."


Ok, but ONE thing? Hmmm, I'm going to cheat and say: "No messing with the sanctity of our relationship." And yes, I only plan to go far with someone if I'm deep in a relationship with them. So strait up no-go if we're not serious about each other.

So, no things like 3rd party participants. (Human or animal.) No going where safe words won't work, like extreme rape play. And I would also consider stuff that is quite harmful or offensive (no Jesus play plz) to be "relationship damaging."


Obeying the law should be a given, IMO. : |


PS: Lots of peeps not liking their butts played with. I'd like a little play for both our butts. Just a little, more mine though. >‿>
(No mouth on that stuff though. I mean... maybe. I'd be proud of her explorative spirit. But I'm not asking.)


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

Anything involving fecies and urine.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Anal.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Scat.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

-Two-woman threesome
-Anything anal from either one of us
-Bleeding
I wouldn't say no to being a dom, but I would also be pretty lousy at it.

Maybe I'm lame.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Some people are listing off the obvious things like scat, but I'll get a bit more specific-

If a dude tries to fuck me anal and then wants me to suck him off without having washed his dick first, you best believe I'm going to laugh, get dressed and we'd both be on our separate ways. Or maybe I'd ask him if he wants me to stick my finger up his butt and then him lick it. Nah? Okay then.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

No pegging.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not going to rule anything out completely but I know a few things that I've never experienced any interest in. As such I might do it for my partner but it would not contribute to my own sexual satisfaction.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

Neuroticon said:


> Anything involving fecies and urine.


ó -ò

You kinda misspelled a word there. *Points at my screen*



And, no, I'm not a coprophiliac; maybe I should have chosen another username.


----------



## indigoice (Apr 26, 2013)

We INFPs have a wild streak, and Im no exception, but bodily waste, straight up abuse from either partner, and blood are absolute no-nos.


----------



## MisterD (Feb 24, 2010)

A wrinkly old lady.


----------



## hellebore (Nov 30, 2014)

Anything that stinks, draws blood, or causes severe bodily harm. Otherwise everything from weird sexual role playing to swapping partners for a night would be game if I were comfortable with everyone involved. Doesn't matter if it's weird. We can laugh and hump at the same time.

I'm happy to say that my boyfriend is at least open-minded to pegging. He should go out to bars and get hit on by men, then come home and take it from me.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

MisterD said:


> A wrinkly old lady.


ahahahahahahahahahhhhh



agreed


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

True wounds/drawing blood.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Uhh, just the usual, no piss/shit/vomit/period blood etc, no incest, no petplay, no wounds that would send you to the hospital. Literally everything else I'm game for. Bondage? I will tie you the fuck up before you can get the word out of your mouth. S&M? How hard should I hit you? Pegging? OMG YES. <3
lol the list goes on, i'm a kinky lil shit haha


----------

